# Johnny and the bomb



## ast (Feb 5, 2006)

Did anyone else catch this?
I thought this was a great piece of drama, though seemingly aimed at children / young teenagers.

Terry Pratchett at his best, which as far as i can tell, follows close to the book.

Any other views?


----------



## Priv8eye (Feb 8, 2006)

ast said:
			
		

> Terry Pratchett at his best, which as far as i can tell, follows close to the book.


 
Yeah i watched it with my kids, partly because I am a Terry Pratchett fan, and also because my son has just started reading his juniour novels and had read the book in question just a short while before.

Its interesting that you say it follows the book closely because my son thought it didn't.  I havn't read the book myself but intend to at some point and clear up this mystery (he could easily be mistaken, it wouldn't be out of character for him).


----------



## ast (Feb 19, 2006)

Priv8eye said:
			
		

> Yeah i watched it with my kids, partly because I am a Terry Pratchett fan, and also because my son has just started reading his juniour novels and had read the book in question just a short while before.
> 
> Its interesting that you say it follows the book closely because my son thought it didn't. I havn't read the book myself but intend to at some point and clear up this mystery (he could easily be mistaken, it wouldn't be out of character for him).


 
I only said as far as I can tell it follows closely to the book, as  had just started reading the book. Now I have read a bit more of it, there are huge changes compared to the book.

Still it was a good series.

Can't wait for the reported upcoming Bromeliad animated movie. For those who don't know, this is the Truckers, Diggers and Wings stories.

Link: http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/p/terry-pratchett/


----------

